# Chicago man shot by police after chasing medics with a knife.



## AtlasFlyer (May 25, 2014)

http://wgntv.com/2014/05/25/chicago-police-shoot-and-kill-man-in-englewood/

Another day at the office...


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2014)

wouldnt a taser have worked too?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> wouldnt a taser have worked too?



Probably. However approaching an officer with a deadly weapon is usually met with deadly force.


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2014)

yea, poor guy was probably having some kind of psychotic break.
At least every else is fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> yea, poor guy was probably having some kind of psychotic break.
> At least every else is fine



Well it was in Chicago...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> wouldnt a taser have worked too?



Maybe. 

Equal and opposite force though. I've been called plenty selfish but we come before everyone else. It's sad that this man died but I'm glad to hear that the police were willing to do what was necessary to control the situation and protect the EMS crew.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 25, 2014)

How long do you think it'll be before his family sues anyone and everyone involved in the incident?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> How long do you think it'll be before his family sues anyone and everyone involved in the incident?



Less than a week


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> How long do you think it'll be before his family sues anyone and everyone involved in the incident?




I'm sure you're right and I hope to high heaven they're told that they're idiots and don't get a damn dime. 

Why is it ok for people to threaten us with deadly weapons?

Sorry Local that's not directed at you, just thinking out loud.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm sure you're right and I hope to high heaven they're told that they're idiots and don't get a damn dime.
> 
> Why is it ok for people to threaten us with deadly weapons?
> 
> Sorry Local that's not directed at you, just thinking out loud.



I'm sure they'll sue...

"Whaddaya mean you had to shoot him?  He was only trying to kill people, after all!  Couldn't you have tickled or hugged him into submission?"


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 26, 2014)

Ban paramedics! Ban police men! 
Ahhhh
Killers!

:/


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 2, 2014)

People get upset that they don't tase people more;  problem with tasing someone with a gun, if they have their finger on the trigger, they WILL squeeze the trigger.  Someone might get shot, then they get mad at the cops about it.
  Plus more and more departments are NOT carrying tazers any longer due to a few people dying because of it used on them.  So the stink got so big that they are back to shooting people  (doesn't make much sense to me either).


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't put yourself in a position to be shot, and you most likely won't be.
Plain and simple.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 2, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> I'm sure they'll sue...
> 
> 
> 
> "Whaddaya mean you had to shoot him?  He was only trying to kill people, after all!  Couldn't you have tickled or hugged him into submission?"




Hahaha

"They need to use less lethal more!!!!!!!!!"

****less lethal kills someone...or flashbang blows up in baby's crib****

"Stupid cops aren't doing their job. Tasers kill people! Less lethal killed him they shouldn't use it!"

And back to guns we go. Party down.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm down with going back to guns. Game on, *****es


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 3, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Don't put yourself in a position to be shot, and you most likely won't be.
> Plain and simple.



"Most likely" being an important caveat.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 23, 2014)

Hard to judge why a taser might not have been the appropriate first choice, unless one has been in the officer's shoes/situation.  

All I have to say is.......some people's children!


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 25, 2014)

His name was Michael Myers?
He'll be back...


----------

